# help on s15 front end conversions



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

well i went thru many sites looking for s15 conversions for the 240sx hatchback. i was wondering if yall have any other sites for s15 conversions for the 240 hatch... so far i have found:
www.eccentric-motorsports.com/jspecnissan.shtml
www.afsmotorsports.com/styling/bycar_NissanBodyKits.htm
www.extremedimensions.com
i was wondering if yall know any other sites for s15 conversions. i wanna make sure i cover all bases before i begin to buy em'. and by the way i was wondering what yall think of the c-west hammershark-2 rear wing.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

come on...somebody gotta know something here.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if i was ever to do a s15 front end conversion, i wouldn't do it on my own.. (don't trust my self ) a lot of shops are capable of doing this conversion and i recommend you go to a reputable shop to do it.. sorry..don't know any sites..

i like that wing but it looks a lil rice to me..


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

no no no, i mean, like where else can i buy some s15 front end conversion, of course ill take it to a shop and have them do it, i dont trust myself either, i have shops down here who can put it on, i need sites to where i can buy s15 front end conversions, i found some, which are listed above, but i was wondering if there's anymore internet sites where i can check it out.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

don't buy conversions. i haven't seen or heard of ANY that are worth the time in using because they fit like absolute shit. you'd be better off shipping the S15 front from overseas, and have a shop do all the cutting, welding, wiring, etc. necessary to make it fit.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

aight, thanks for the insight. first off, i need to find somebody that has that knowledge, ppl here are hell-bent on freakin civics.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

FL is filled with tons of knowledgeable Nissan people. you're not getting out at all.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

really? cuz everytime i be asking it's "oh my friend stuck an intake in his civic, and he's faster now" or it's "i have a fart muffler, i feel fast as fuck" honda this honda that, i feel as if i am one of those kids being bullied in school and im bout to just get a gun and shoot everyone.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

yes. FL is actually filled with tons of knowledgeable people about every make of car. how old are you? most of these people lay low and don't need to park next to a gas station and post for hours on end to wait for people to come and ask them about their cars. you SHOULD be able to tell just by looking at their cars or them.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i have not seen a nice nissan over here, im in a small city by pensacola. maybe a few kouki silvias that are just plain stock, and some zenkis here and there, and old geezers buying 180sx and just leaving em plain stock, there's rumored to have one gtr here, but i doubt it. oh wait, i know one car, the fairlady, ill hafta check him out. but the fool is rare. i hardly see him around. it's all hondas, mustangs, especially saleens. it's domestics and hondas. barely nissans. i always look around for places.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

ok, first off. calling a 240SX a 180SX will get you nothing but flames (i mean from the FL people). calling the 300ZX (unless it IS one of the rare and true Fairladys) a Fairlady will get you the same. 

i know there are quite a few more Skylines (not just GTRs) in FL. have you ever heard of the term "sleeper"? just a question.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey, im from japan, im more used to callin em their original names, it's a habit of mines, yeah sure ill get flames but they can suck my dick, they can run their mouths all day, at least im the one who has seen it all, while most ppl dream and talk shit when they havent seen shit. and to correct myself, i take back callin it a 180sx, 240sx hatchback.  fairlady's aint rare. no i havent heard the term sleeper, what the hell is that. *shrugs shoulders* but i dont think it concerns me, but i'd like to know


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

a sleeper is just a car that's really fast, but doesn't show it. a little hard to do with a Z32 or a skyline GT-R though. either one of them is fast stock, so anyone can tell its fast just by looking at them (unless they just have no clue what a skyline is...hell, it may as well be a maxima if you didn't know about its drivetrain)


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

oh i see and ill know when a z32 or a gtr is fast as fuck.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i am fast as fuck

sil-ayyyyyy tea


----------

